# How much would it be worth$$$$$$



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys, I just checked to see what it cost to take my LD wife to Sex Counseling. I was a bit surprized to see its about 175.00 p/h. Well with my wife I could see it really adding up???But I would be willing to give the farm away to fix the problem.Whats it worth to you???The investment that keeps on Giving???


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

most internet prostitutes cost $300/hr so I would say yes if it works






(disclaimer, I dont recommend seeing a prostitute at any cost)


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

For the licensed therapist it's roughly the same, and we think it's worth it. You can also go with someone who is working on getting enough hours for their license and they cost roughly half of that.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Ya, Thats what I need a beginner trying to fix my wife??Ya know for $175.00 p/h You could get a back rub and HJ on the way home from work and be $$$$$ a head.At lease there no one going to say.{We will see}


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Just Wondering said:


> Guys, I just checked to see what it cost to take my LD wife to Sex Counseling. I was a bit surprized to see its about 175.00 p/h. Well with my wife I could see it really adding up???But I would be willing to give the farm away to fix the problem.Whats it worth to you???The investment that keeps on Giving???


Get Athols book. Much better value.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you considered just basic therapy? It's cheaper and it might work if her hangups are mental like fear of intimacy or she's resentful, etc. I pay $100 an hour for therapy.

FWIW if things aren't better in 5 sessions walk away. Means you either have a bad therapist or an unwilling wife.


----------



## t_hopper_2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Ya, Thats what I need a beginner trying to fix my wife??Ya know for $175.00 p/h You could get a back rub and HJ on the way home from work and be $$$$$ a head.At lease there no one going to say.{We will see}


Hmm, the phrase "fix my wife" might be revealing here. In particular, it could indicate an attitude that will get in the way of forging a closer relationship with your wife. Do you see her LD state as an indication that she is "broken"? There are lots of other areas of our lives in which we all differ. Some like the thermostat to be a little higher in the house, some like it lower. Are the "keep the thermostat lower" folks "broken". Of course not.

I think that if you come at this situation with an open mind and some curiosity, you will be much happier with the results. Your wife will sense your openness and support and will likely feel freer to to explore things that she has buried or hidden in her psyche. On the other hand, if she feels forced or hurried to fix the problem to your liking, she will be very likely to shut down and do nothing in therapy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My consultants are @ $350/hr on a T&M basis. $175 sounds sort of right. I wonder what their qualifications are. Do they provide references?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> most internet prostitutes cost $300/hr so I would say yes if it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man our dollar sure has gone to the crapper.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> Guys, I just checked to see what it cost to take my LD wife to Sex Counseling. I was a bit surprized to see its about 175.00 p/h. Well with my wife I could see it really adding up???But I would be willing to give the farm away to fix the problem.Whats it worth to you???The investment that keeps on Giving???


Before spending a dime have you asked your wife why she doesn't want sex? Does she find you attractive? Does she feel unattractive? Has she always been LD? 

You might have to come to terms that your wife will never get better and that this is going to be as good as it gets. Ask yourself if this is what you want for the rest of your life.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

For me, I wouldn't see such a thing as an investment in my sex life. I'd be thinking of it like any other medical expense... assuming SHE wanted it. In the end, if it was harming my marriage and she was willing to work at it, the answer would be "everything".


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> Ya, Thats what I need a beginner trying to fix my wife??Ya know for $175.00 p/h You could get a back rub and HJ on the way home from work and be $$$$$ a head.At lease there no one going to say.{We will see}


Your wife is not broken.
You can't spend money to fix what is not broken.


----------

